# Vertical Scope Charge



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

I noticed what appears to be an unauthorized charge from Vertical Scope Inc. with some connection to this site. The charge was for $19.99, and it was listed as a recurring charge. Any idea what this is?


----------



## lydian (Oct 25, 2016)

You appear to be a "premium member", and such a membership does indeed cost $19.99 per anum, a recurring charge. Nothing fishy going on as far as I can tell. When you signed up, did you think it was just a one time charge? If so, just cancel next time around.


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyone else come to this thread thinking it was about a CRT deflection plate? No? Ok, carry on.


----------



## adamk (Jun 22, 2009)

Mayne an electron microscope.


----------



## Fred (Feb 3, 2003)

lydian said:


> You appear to be a "premium member", and such a membership does indeed cost $19.99 per anum, a recurring charge. Nothing fishy going on as far as I can tell. When you signed up, did you think it was just a one time charge? If so, just cancel next time around.


Excellent - Thank You!! 
Well worth it!


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

Arundo Donax said:


> Anyone else come to this thread thinking it was about a CRT deflection plate? No? Ok, carry on.


I was thinking oscilloscope.


----------

